# Series 2 Tivo Utilities



## rbautch

Here is a collection of linux utilities for series 2 tivos. Note these are not hacks themselves, they are tools used by hacks. The package is an alternative to Alphawolf's all-in-one utilities, with a slightly different set of tools and a less restrictive license (see below). Most of the package was compliled from BusyBox 1.10.1, supplemented by several full-featured non-crippled GNU utilities - including tar, ps, wget, find, diff, patch, and more - all compiled from the latest source. Special thanks to Jamie generously granting permission to include his mfs_* utils, and also to Tivoware for allowing me to include his most helpful TuikHelper script.

This tool collection is now part of the latest Zipper/Enhancement Script distribution, and will automatically be installed with version 2.3 and higher. If you want to replace your existing busybox distribution with this one, you can run the install_busybox.sh script included with the package, which will install it in /busybox, and safely overwrite your existing one without losing tar.

If you are curious what a particular tool does, you can look it up on the BusyBox site here, on the GNU site here, or in Jamie's or Tivoware's threads on DDB.

License: With the exception of TuikHelper, this package is released under the GNU GPL v2, and may be copied or redistrubed under those terms.

edit 5/08: Now updated with BusyBox 1.10.1.

Downloads:
busybox.zip 
rbautch_busybox.source.tar.gz


----------



## vMAC

So should we rezipper? Or is it better to just update the busybox and then rerun the enhacement script?


----------



## ttodd1

"If you want to replace your existing busybox distribution with this one, you can run the install_busybox.sh script included with the package, which will install it in /busybox, and safely overwrite your existing one without losing tar."


----------



## vMAC

I read that part, and it doesn't answer my question, otherwise I wouldn't have asked a question. He says "This tool collection is now part of the latest Zipper/Enhancement Script distribution, and will automatically be installed with version 2.3 and higher." the portion you pasted above only talks about busybox; not about the changes made to the enhancement script.


----------



## ttodd1

That is the change....


----------



## bnm81002

ok I'm confused on how to install the new busybox script, I've been trying to ftp it over to my DTivo units and no go, how do I do it please? thanks


----------



## katiebear00

No offense intended, but this is probably not the thread to be asking how to FTP a file. Also, if this is the stage of tivo hacking you're at, these utilities won't mean anything to you, or change your tivos operation in any way.


----------



## vMAC

thanks again rbautch


----------



## texster

Great job. Thanks Russ. 
FYI, Step 2 of the Zipper installation instructions need to be updated to reflect this change. Specifically, the image of the "zipper_tools directory" still lists "tivotools.tar", when now it should list "busybox.tar".


----------



## rbautch

texster said:


> Great job. Thanks Russ.
> FYI, Step 2 of the Zipper installation instructions need to be updated to reflect this change. Specifically, the image of the "zipper_tools directory" still lists "tivotools.tar", when now it should list "busybox.tar".


Good catch. Looks like I fixed it on the website, but not in the pdf download. I'll fix it.


----------



## rbautch

I posted a new version yesterday, which includes a full version of ps. I believe the slicer builds its progress bars using ps options that are only included in the full featured version. I also removed some Debian package tools that I originally thought could be useful, but are not.


----------



## rbautch

Now updated to include hostname.


----------



## dlmcmurr

rbautch said:


> Now updated to include hostname.


Thank you, sir. Zipper is worth everything I paid for it and more. 

Dave


----------



## blueshoo

So, I decided to update the busybox on my HDVR2 that I'd zippered about a year ago or so. Perhaps I went about it the wrong way, but I copied busybox.tar and install_busybox.sh into my /busybox directory and ran the install_busybox.sh from there.

Alas, the script apparently removed the entire contents of that directory as part of the script, then leaving me with an empty /busybox directory (and not "without losing tar" - ack!). Had to extract tar and FTP the two main files and the tar executable to another directory, where I was then able to run the install script and everything went smoothly.

Not sure if this is obvious to all, or perhaps I did something awkward to cause this (or most people actually take a look at the script first before running it ), but if you need to run the install script from a separate directory it may be beneficial to add that instruction to the first post so dopes like me don't accidently wipe their directory!

Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## FMK2

My busybox installation had some "issues", so I decided to reinstall. It couldn't have been easier.

Thanks very much for this excellent utility.


----------



## slidervf101

Has anyone compiled a newer version of Busybox (like 1.8.2) for an HR10-250? If so, please post it!

If not, I'm looking for a 'rmdir' compile (Busybox 1.2.1 does not have it).


----------



## BTUx9

slidervf101 said:


> Has anyone compiled a newer version of Busybox (like 1.8.2) for an HR10-250? If so, please post it!
> 
> If not, I'm looking for a 'rmdir' compile (Busybox 1.2.1 does not have it).


is there a reason you don't want to use rm -rf?


----------



## slidervf101

Yes, "rm -rf" does the same thing, but it's just my habit to type "rmdir". Too lazy to change my ways...


----------



## BTUx9

hmm... too lazy to type "rm -rf" instead of "rmdir", so, instead, researching versions of busybox, looking to compile a more recent version... etc.

Seems like a lot of work in the name of "laziness"

what about: alias rmdir='rm -rf' in your profile?


----------



## rbautch

The downoad in the original post is now updated with BusyBox 1.10.1. Also added several new tools.


----------



## Soapm

Can I just type install_busybox.sh from a BASH promt and let this new version automatically overwrite the old? Will it make any other changes to SAper or other enhancements?

If not, what command would I use to overwrite my existing busybox with this new version?


----------



## rbautch

Yes. Run the script to replace your existing busybox.


----------



## unclemoosh

OK, so I installed new busybox and now I lost the "more" function. I tried symlink to busybox, which I thought required, but no joy.

What did I screw up???


----------



## BTUx9

more SHOULD be a symlink to busybox... is it still in your path? is busybox marked executable?


----------



## unclemoosh

Yes and yes.

Symlink I did was "ln -s busybox more"

I get "more: applet not found"

Can you give some direction?

TIA


----------



## T1V0

just type 'busybox' if more isn't listed, then this busybox binary was built without including it.


----------



## unclemoosh

T1V0 said:


> just type 'busybox' if more isn't listed, then this busybox binary was built without including it.


That's it, it's not there.

Thanks.


----------

